

Will operating systems move  towards micro kernel based architecture? - drieddust

Processor are cramming more and more cores and on the contrary clock speeds is approaching saturation. Isn’t this a call for operating system designer to reconsider monolithic design and go back to micro kernel or exo-kernel based operating.<p>What is your opinion ?
======
wmf
People are definitely reconsidering OS design for multicore (cf. K42,
Barrelfish, fos), but it's fairly orthogonal to microkernels.

